# Master Zacker Is Needing Our Help !!!!!



## Kentucky Artist (Aug 3, 2003)

I can't go into the details of the matter, but I want everyone to know that Master Dave Zacker (a man who has dedicated himself to the Art of Tang soo Do - who has selfishly devoted time and patience towards not only his students, but to members of the TSDMAS) needs our help. He has been hit with a severe blow on financial matters and I (being a member of the TSDMAS) feel that it is not only an honor but a priviledge to assist this Master. If we all can get together to put on a Benefit for Master Zacker - or if you feel that you can donate something yourself - please contact Master Zacker...

This is not a hoax... Everyone let's regardless of our opinons or beliefs assist this man who has shown himself to be caring, devoted, and not even taking time to think of himself. 

His dedication to the arts has contributed alot - more then some of us can ever repay. Let's do our best to give back to someone who has given this many years. 

If you have any questions regarding this please contact me or Master Zacker...

May God Be With you
Tang Soo!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2003)

Good luck.


----------

